# Alto Conversion website and construction videos



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey, that's a great set of YouTube videos you did. I didn't have the courage to film my own conversion process, there would have been too much head scratching and swearing! I'm not the multi-tasker that you obviously are Dave.

You manage to make the motor coupling and mounting look easy. I still can not believe the short number of days for the full conversion. I'm very impressed. I suspect you've set some sort of record.

I hear you have plans for another conversion? Good luck with it and keep us posted.


----------

